# what speed setting for what grit paper on an orbital sander?



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

I hope I am posting this in the right forum. I have an Orbital Sander with a variable speed setting, well in the manual it says to set the speed according to the grit on the paper but it doesn't say what speed for what grit, I am at a loss here, I have looked every where to find out what I should be setting it at but I alas I cannot find any answers, so hopefully someone out here in LumberJock land will be able to help. thanks a million.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Ditto Katdaddy


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

+1 It's just a marketing gimmick. Grit and pressure determine how aggressive it is. Run it at top speed.


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

Ah ha. I had a feeling that was the case!  thanks for the answers. I usually do run at top speed.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I always run mine at top speed.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I found the speed where it felt the smoothest and it's been more-or-less set there since the day I bought it.


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

For sanding wood, max the speed. The slower speeds are for other jobs.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

it makes for interesting wide results when manuals recommend one thing and the crowds roar another, all of which gain little then the sweet reward of finding honey where bees hang out and getting stung a gazillion times

instant gratification is short lived.

honestly, sharpen your block plane and skip the sanding BS


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

why do so many people think they can wrap sanding into a machine, likes its some kinda clothes dryer, where you throw the clothes in and they come out clean?

woodworking is "dirty"

it is similar to everything that isnt easy, and remind you of everything you "suck" at


----------

